# How to search installed updates for a KB number



## Gggirlgeek (Sep 15, 2011)

Totally annoying little quirk of Windows 8/7: I can't search within installed updates for the KB number (or anything else for that matter.)

Is there a way to turn this on? Perhaps a particular folder to add to the index? I also tried searching the whole C: drive for an update I know is installed, but no luck.

Yes, the service is started and fully indexed.
Yes, I'm showing hidden/system files.
Yes, I'm allowing searches in system folders.
No, I'm not using only the index in folders when searching for system files.
No, I have not indexed the Windows folder.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

on windows 7 
if you goto control panel 
windows update
installed updates 

then the list of installed windows updates appears 
top right search box - type the KB number and the the list is filtered to match your entry

see attached


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

I think she's looking for the actual folder where the KB logs resided in XP Wayne. I believe the path was C:\Windows\ and then you'd see all the KB folders there. I don't see this in Windows 8 either.


----------



## Gggirlgeek (Sep 15, 2011)

I feel stupid! But it WAS a stupid problem.

It didn't occur to me to put the kb in front of the number because partial words are matched fine in the rest of Windows. I even tried *2919355*. kb291 worked instantly. Dho! 

Thanks for the quick solution!


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

So where did you find them? Are you finding the package files?


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

If you go from the desktop on 8 and press the windows key and then type
(I know there is no where to type)
windows update
and click settings as the search area, it will offer you 5 or 6 entries for updates
two that concern the issue here most is the view installed updates and view update history, the latter also showing failed updates

Please note this is only a different way to get there from that already described

The actual log on 8 referred to as on XP is not there as such, as a different procedure is adopted the recording of updates on 8 to that used on XP

If you go back to the metro - tiles and type 
windowsupdate.log
but this time make the search area apps then the technical detailed log will open in notepad


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Macboatmaster said:


> If you go from the desktop on 8 and press the windows key and then type
> (I know there is no where to type)
> windows update
> and click settings as the search area, it will offer you 5 or 6 entries for updates
> ...


Yes, I figured that as there is so much that's very different. I'm still finding my way around and just when I think I found something the next time I need it I forget where I found it.


----------



## davehc (Oct 4, 2006)

It looks like the op has got the answer from the first two posts. The suggestions will show you a log of what is installed..
But, fwiw, the actual updates are store in a Dbase at


C:\Windows\SoftwareDistribution\DataStore
together with the logs.
I haven't tried it, and would hesitate to do so, but if you delete this .db, or, for that matter, the whole of the consents of the software distribution folder, your history of updates, referred to above, will vanish.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Yes, the history is cleared but only on the Windows Updates site. It doesn't affect the updates that are listed as installed in the Control Panel - Programs and Features.

But there aren't any logs as such that have folders with the KB in the name that I can see other than the packages, of which there are several for every update.


----------

